# What is going on????



## svsheela (Aug 2, 2001)

This message board has gone haywire. I can''t believe the nonsense I''m reading. I was going to ask some sailing/boat questions about my hull, but obviously this is not the right net. Don''t bother coming back at me I''m out of here.


----------

